# Buckroe Pier report



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Went out to the pier this morning looking for croaker. Bumped into Skunk King and after a little heated discussion we decided to let bygones be bygones. After watching him cast a few times I started to believe the hype and decided to go ahead and try a braid shock leader. He was kind enough to let me use some of his 80# braid and damn if I didn't gain 20 yards the first cast. Slow at first and then the light switch flipped, Sk was first up with a fat 45" drum, then mine went off with a skinny 40". But the next three were mine, 42,44, and then a nice fat 49 3/4" fish. Good day!!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Whats todays date????


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

Reds?


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

niiiice.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

bs


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah right and I guess Mike was there holding hands with SK too.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the ummmmm, report!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

I caught four cobes today in the Lafayette river on squid too!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

All right I shouldn't give up my secret but I tried FA's favorite bait and caught em on pine cones..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The ghost in my room told me a secret, April Fools.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I thought they might work this way after hearing of the one caught at OView........didn't believe it till I saw it....good work, dawg....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AL_N_VB said:


> The ghost in my room told me a secret, April Fools.


Yep just a joke, didn't get too many takers here but the two phone calls and the text last night were priceless...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ed K said:


> Yeah right and I guess Mike was there holding hands with SK too.


hahahahahahahahahaha....funny guy right there....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Funny man Dog, funny man!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

April fools


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I could have said you were there holding him over the rail but we all know you ain't that strong


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ed k said:


> well i could have said you were there holding him over the rail but we all know you ain't that strong :d


lol..........


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Have had recent sightings here in the hood . Apparently the fear off being overpowered by herds of locals has been replaced for a lust for shad and other things. Don't see any stickers on the truck anymore. Seems to have some friends also...

No one is that strong Ed.

Good job on the big minna's Cdog, knew someone would catch some spring drum up here at some point. Be nice had they been from the beach...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cdog said:


> Yep just a joke, didn't get too many takers here but the two phone calls and the text last night were priceless...


Yeah, just so y'all know I'm the idiot that fell for it. After years of conning everyone on April Fools, I fell for one. I have to show the text conversation here. Even my girlfriend was cracking up and calling me an idiot.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Yeah, just so y'all know I'm the idiot that fell for it. After years of conning everyone on April Fools, I fell for one. *I have to show the text conversation here.* Even my girlfriend was cracking up and calling me an idiot.


Please do...

But you weren't the only one...


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

That was a good one, definatly believable though considering the drums on the barrier islands and the one off of OV pier. Nice job Cdog


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Yeah, just so y'all know I'm the idiot that fell for it. After years of conning everyone on April Fools, I fell for one. I have to show the text conversation here. Even my girlfriend was cracking up and calling me an idiot.


Now THAT is PRICELESS..............


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I knew it was BS when Cdog said he was looking for Croakers.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

The real give away for me was when dawg said "this morning" lol knew it was bs after that part. lol!


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

they r here i hooked up on a 50 in but im not tellin any1 of yall where it is but the r here... between OBX and MD somewhere


----------

